# Muscle Milk while cutting?



## rzieba (Mar 16, 2006)

I'm a little confused about Musclke Milk. Is it a supplement for bulking or can I use while cutting as well? The product description says it promotes fat loss, but doesn't it have a high amount of fat in it?


----------



## footballmaniac (Mar 16, 2006)

Isn't the fat suppose to the lean lipid?


----------



## rzieba (Mar 16, 2006)

footballmaniac said:
			
		

> Isn't the fat suppose to the lean lipid?



Yeah I read that its a good fat, but I'm still not sure.


----------



## lioness (Mar 16, 2006)

I???ve been wondering that same question!

I have a friend helping me right now???long time body builder???extensive knowledge.  He says muscle milk is okay.  However, the fat content scares me.  

I wondered if the fat/protein ratio was okay if it was maintained throughout the day???consistently.  Ie???would one go into ketosis b/c of the low carbs??Yet, if you just have the higher fat MM once a day???it wouldn???t be a wise choice.

I don???t think what I wrote made sense.  I???m hungry and my sushi date hasn???t called yet.


----------



## brollickby06 (Mar 25, 2006)

If your looking to be in ketosis, muscle milk actually has sugar, so i think itll boot you out...
It does have good fats, but i woudlnt use it to cut.  It has alot of fat AND sugar...so i dont think it is good for any kind of cutting diet.

Im doing a keto diet, and i use isopure zero carb protein.  Its not bad at all.  You can mix it with olive oil.  If you actually want it to taste like a real shake, you can mix it with heavy cream.


----------



## LAM (Mar 25, 2006)

the fats in muscle milk are MCT's, nothing wrong with it at all


----------



## Tha Don (Mar 26, 2006)

LAM said:
			
		

> the fats in muscle milk are MCT's, nothing wrong with it at all


LAM's back!


----------

